# Querstreifen



## OffizierDoofy (6. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich arbeite mit Paint Shop Pro und will
auf ner Homepage so einen Hintergrund haben:






(Bild stammt von einer Templateseite)

Wir bekomm ich diese feinen hellen Streifen in den schwarzen Hintergrund (damit das so strukturiert aussieht) ?

Und wie bau ich dann den Hintergrund am geschicktesten in die Website ein?

Danke.

Gruß,
Frank.


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2009)

Hallo OffizierDoofy,

viele Grafikprogramme arbeiten sehr ähnlich. Was du haben willst sind um 45° gedrehte Scanlines. Dazu hatten wir vor kurzem erst einen Thread wie diese in Gimp erstellt werden:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...438-gimp-streifen-im-bild-bitte-um-hilfe.html

Die Vorgehensweise sollte recht ähnlich sein. 

Du kannst dir auch dieses Tutorial ansehen:
http://www.zimmertech.com/tutorials/paint-shop-pro/13/scan-lines-tutorial.php 

Statt dem 1x2 großen Muster definierst du ein 2x2 großes und setzt die weißen Punkte auf die Diagonale von unten links nach oben rechts.

Viel Erfolg.


----------

